# masikip na..



## AskLang

*Masikip na para sa kanilang dalawa ang lugar na iyon.*

My own translation gives me:
That place has become too crowded for the two of them.
But I wonder how this sentence would be said by a native speaker.

Any other suggestions are welcome.

Salamat po!


----------



## biankita

Your translation is correct.

Most native speakers would say:
*Masikip na yung lugar na yon para sa kanilang dalawa.

*More formally:
*Ang lugar na yon ay masikip na para sa kanilang dalawa.*


----------



## Waterdash

I noticed that AskLang says *iyon*, while biankita says *yon*. Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## biankita

@Waterdash

Nothing much. *Yon *is a shortcut way of saying *Iyon*. Both are grammatically accepted. Although, to be accepted in writing, it should been written as *'yon *with an apostrophe.


----------



## Waterdash

Oh, ok, thanks.


----------

